# I'm off tomorrow!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just wanted to let you all know that I will be gone as of tomorrow for the next two weeks (not that it really matters, LOL)! I'm off to Brazil to visit family and just relax at the beach! I will miss Kubrick so so much! I'm already hugging him a lot and trying not to think about him here without me too much. :Cry:

I taught FH how to brush Kubrick and he does pretty well, though I'm sure I'll come home to at least SOME matts as he's not as careful about it as I am. Oh well. Hopefully it won't be too bad.

Plus, I'll miss the forum too! eace:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh no, bye bye Lina! Have a great trip and think of us when you get some Brazilian summer-sun! Kubrick will have a ball with FH!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Lina!

Wow! 2 weeks in Brazil sounds nice! I'm sure the weather is much nicer in Brazil than NYC.. lol

I'm sure Kubrik will be fine! Atleast he gets to stay with your fiance....

Have a safe flight and trip!

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Lina..

I hope you have a wonferful time and enjoy taking LOTS of pictures with your new camera! :whoo: :grouphug:

BTW..can't you log onto the forum from Brazil???


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a safe and fun trip Lina.....Kubrick will be just fine!:hug:
:ear:Lots of ear lickies waiting for you when you return..:ear:...just think of those!:ear:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Enjoy some fun in the sun for me as well!

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Enjoy your trip Lina, I'm sure FH will do fine with Kubrick.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If FH has a problem grooming Kubrick, he can send him to me for a few days. Shelby would love to see him. :biggrin1: Have a great trip and send back some summer.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Have a wonderful time, Carolina! I hope your trip is wonderful all the way around!

Diane, bite your tongue! I hope she is having way too good of a time to even think of logging in from there. It is only two weeks.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

The trip sounds wonderful! Be safe and have fun!

Suzy


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina, have a wonderful time relaxing in the sun and spending time with your family.

Dont worry about us, we will all still be here when you get back..


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Lina,

Have a great time and don't worry. We'll be waiting for stories and pictures when you get back! 

I hope this comes out right.........

Tenha uma viagem segura


Lisa


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Have a wonderful time, Carolina! I hope your trip is wonderful all the way around!
> 
> Diane, bite your tongue! I hope she is having way too good of a time to even think of logging in from there. It is only two weeks.


Opps, sorry..thoughts are from a forum addict!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, have a wonderful trip!! At least Kubrick will be with his 2nd favorite person!!! He will do fine - go an enjoy!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hav a wonderful trip!  

Gosh, if I left Gucci with my DH for 2 weeks, I'd come home to one spoiled rotten dog! lol, he's worse than I am if that is even possible. lol the worst case scenario is Kubrick could end up corded..and actually, that would look pretty hot! hehe

Take lots of pics!
Kara


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Carolina,

Have the best time ever!

Kubrick will be fine with DF, I know I was so worried when we left Lito with our aunt and uncle to go to Italy but he had the best time and they spoiled him rotten. I am sure that will be the case with Kubrick and DF. Let me know when you have some free time, maybe the boys and I can meet up wtih you!

~Kristin


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina, Have a wonderful time. Kubrick will do fine with your fiance.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lina,
Have a safe and enjoyable trip. I'm sure Kubrick is in very good hands.

All the best. 

*'Lo*


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Have a great trip, Lina. I am sure you will get a fantastic welcome from Kubrick. He and your FH will have a nice time bonding.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Denise (Nov 21, 2007)

*Enjoy*

Hi Lina,

Have a wonderful and safe trip!

Denise


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

I can't believe the time is here already. When you first started talking about it the trip seemed so far away. I know you'll have a wonderful time. If you get too lonely, have FH take a movie and you can see your sweet Kubrick in action.

Have fun and I look forward to hearing all about it when you get back.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You guys are so sweet! Thanks for the send off! I finally was able to finalize a dog walker to come in every day and take Kubrick out for an hour and my friend will come in around 5:30 to play with him and feed him before FH comes home, so I think it will work out well in the end. 

And Lisa, that was great Portuguese! Good job.

I will let you all know how my trip goes! If I can sign in from Brazil I will but really I probably won't be able to much if at all. I have a LOT of family to see so most of my days are filled up and the days in the resort are just for relaxing! 

I will miss you guys. :hug:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Lina,
Have a fun, safe and relaxing trip! Ahh, to be on a beach somewhere nice and warm!! (although NY is quite balmy today! )


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Lina...

TOO bad you can't borrow Kimberly's Web Cam to keep one eye on your baby!!

I read a poll once that asked people if they knew what % of people talk to their dogs over the phone..the answer: *90%* :becky:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Enjoy your time with family in Brazil , Lina. And, especially enjoy the beach !! Kubrick will be fine and the time will fly by. Have fun!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Lina,

Enjoy your time in Brazil with your family. Sounds wonderful.

Have a safe trip.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Have fun Lina. Kubrick will do just fine.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Have a wonderful trip, Lina! Good job on training your guy to groom Kubrick! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Have a great trip!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Relax and have some R & R. Kubrick will be fine. And I agree, I think he would look stunning corded. Be safe.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Lina, have a nice holiday and a safe journey !


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Have a nice holiday.
The country of the coffee......


----------

